# MLS at NGRRC



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Better late then never....
Your fellow members truly provided layout and clinics.
Here a couple of photos I took ...









Jim Carter










Jim Carter and JJ










People even took notes ...it must be something they said ...











JJ










Scarey JJ










Relaxed JJ










Stan










Stan










Dennis Rayon










AND MARTY, the man who arranged all those clinics and ran around making sure everything worked...

Also David and Sheryl did a great job!!!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The Scarry JJ is one of the better pictures every taken of me. 
Thanks you very much 

JJ 

PS I did mention MLS every chance I got as a source of information.


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

And now i truly understand............









Adam,

Member of the Shadow G Force


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

So Richard, did I talk to you??? I only meet you once really fast at the ECLSTS few years back. 

I'm sorry.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, I harrasd you a couple of times. BUT i really didn't want to interupt a busy man. Yes you did meet me at ECLSTS. One of these days I will come to NE.
I am the snowman ... I guess you didn't recognize me. I had my MLS name tag. I was chasing down Stan to order decals. I talked to JJ.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, that I do remember, that was a very challaging weekend 
but if you come here I WILL sit down and visit,


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
Thanks for posting the pictures of JJ and me doing the clinics.. Somehow, I didn't get any pictures. Now I know I was really there.








Jim Carter


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard..... Please excuse the delay in responding..... Been terribly busy with stuff since the clinics.....









Thanks so much for posting the images.....


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good, one question. It would seem that it was harder for those in the back to see the screen. Am I right? I might suggest a larger one next year. 

Granted I wasnt there so I'm going off the photos, please dont take it as a critisim just an observation.


----------

